# Washer/Dryer options without washer/dryer hook ups?



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I know there are some models that hook up to your kitchen sink, but I have only read bad reviews of them. Are there any apartment style stacking washer/dryer sets that can run off a regular outlet and minimal plumbing work done? Or is it ridiculously expensive to put in washer/dryer hookups (I can't imagine the owner of the building would be pissed if I added to the value of their property! )I really, really want my own washer and dryer, but I don't know how to make it happen!

Any ideas?


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

I would ask the landlord if that is something he would pay for or share cost with you. I would call around and see how much it would even cost to get the hookups.

I do know there are ventless dryers and you wouldn't have to put the vents in, but I don't know if they are sold in the US. We had one in the UK.


----------



## stelly (Sep 20, 2006)

I had a portable washing machine that we used to roll over to the kitchen sink when we needed it. It was a Kenmore and was fabulous. We really loved it, and I feel it did a better job at cleaning than my full size machine since I could regulate the temp. from the faucet myself (therefore make it hotter).

I actually still have it in my laundry room, but never hooked it up since we moved in here and got the regular machine.

We had it because we got a beautiful apartment, but the landlord was adamant that we couldn't install a washer. So we kept this hidden in the closet and used it secretly for 2 years!


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Stelly, I have a dishwasher that is like that, and I love it. Most of the portable ones I was looking were combo washer/dryer (in one drum). What did you do about drying? We will have a patio that we could hang clothes out on, but it doesn't get much direct sunlight, so I feel like it would take ages to dry anything.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2007)

Getting ready to cd so we recently bought a little Haier washer. Hooks up to the sink, then dry the clothes either inside or out, but it's dry here (Phoenix) so it doesn't take long. Or I take them downstairs to the coin-op dryer. I think our washer is "illegal" too









When I was researching I was able to find full size front loading w/d combos, ventless that you could attach to the sink. I think Haier makes one, and I found one by Edgestar that I really jones'd for...but in the end, the cheaper, smaller version won out. Maybe you've seen these.

Haier is a brand that receives very, very mixed reviews, but so far so good for us!

And it makes me soooooo happy to be able to wash clothes in my own space. I don't think dh understands...


----------



## josybear (Jul 24, 2006)

this site has portable non-electric washers and dryers. maybe not quite what you're looking for, but hopefully someone finds what they need from the link.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

We're putting in an LG all in one washer/dryer. It needs no venting to the outside, so all it requires in terms of plumbing are the water hookup and drain. I don't think that plumbing would run too much by itself, but we're doing a whole renovation so I don't know how much that bit costs. The machine is about $1000.

LG, Malber, and Edgestar seem to the ones that are most common in the US for installed ventless machines. You can search any of those manufacturers and "ventless" and "washer/dryer" and find them, I think. The Haier and others seem to be more "portable" oriented for hooking up to the sink.

That said, I think your first stop should be talking to the landlord. They might be fine with it, and even help pay for it. And your fastest, most convenient dryers like you're probably used to are regular vented ones. The
ventless ones take a long time to dry (1-2 hours), although they use less energy and are gentler on clothes.

Some concerns landlords have (the management company for the apartment we own were worried about these), washers do inherently use a fair amount of water, which the landlord often pays for. And water damage if it breaks or leaks. If they're concerned about leaks, there are membranes that go under the washer and keep leaks from reaching other floors (that's what we had to do), or alarms that will shut off the water and alert you that the machine needs repair before it starts to leak a lot.


----------



## MelanieMC (Jul 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *josybear* 
this site has portable non-electric washers and dryers. maybe not quite what you're looking for, but hopefully someone finds what they need from the link.

Thanks for that link! I saw that before and thought I had bookmarked, then I coudn't find it. I do have a W&D now, but I do a lot of camping and I'm planning a long road trip for 2009, so I will def. need one of these! Thanks!


----------



## stelly (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
Stelly, I have a dishwasher that is like that, and I love it. Most of the portable ones I was looking were combo washer/dryer (in one drum). What did you do about drying? We will have a patio that we could hang clothes out on, but it doesn't get much direct sunlight, so I feel like it would take ages to dry anything.

We always just hung things up to dry on a rack in our den. The bigger items like sheets and towels we tended to take to MILs house and wash and dry in her machines whilst we ate dinner.

I know people in the UK who have the front loading washer/dryer combos and they tell me it takes _forever_ for things to dry in them. I am hoping to get a regular front loading washer here at which point I will have 2 ununsed washers in my laundry room!


----------

